# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  proyecto de avenidas

## titobcn

Hola, a modo de información algún forero me podria explicar que significa:  Avenida maxima de proyecto 5000 años, y para que sirve.



           Gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo.

----------


## Luján

> Hola, a modo de información algún forero me podria explicar que significa:  Avenida maxima de proyecto 5000 años, y para que sirve.
> 
> 
> 
>            Gracias de antemano y un cordial saludo.


A falta de voces más doctas, la avenida máxima de proyecto es la avenida de agua más grande para la que se diseña que la obra pueda mantener sus condiciones de operación. Lo de los 5000 años se refiere al periodo de años en el que la probabilidad de ocurrencia de dicho evento es 1. Es un concepto teórico, y realmente se utiliza para calcular el caudal de dicha avenida. Cuanto mayor sea el periodo de retorno, que así se llama, mayor será la avenida.

Así que lo que se hace primero es calcular, con el periodo de retorno que marcan las normas, el caudal de la avenida máxima de ese periodo, y con ese caudal, calcular la estructura y los órganos de desagüe para que puedan manejar dicho caudal con seguridad.

----------


## perdiguera

Muy bien explicado, Luján.

Por abundar un poco más:

Toda lluvia que cae en una zona lleva un periodo de retorno asociado, en el sentido que ha explicado Luján, en función de la orografía, el tipo de suelo, la permeabilidad del mismo, la vegetación y la extensión de la cuenca receptora, porque siempre va asociado a un río, arroyo o barranco, es decir a un curso de agua.
Todas las estructuras, presas o puentes o vados, que se hacen sobre ese curso de agua se calculan para un determinado periodo de retorno, que será mayor o menor en función de su importancia y el daño que puedan causar aguas abajo en caso de colapso.

----------


## arnau

> Lo de los 5000 años se refiere al periodo de años en el que la probabilidad de ocurrencia de dicho evento es 1.


Luján, esa asociación es muy habitual, pero no es correcta. Si un suceso tiene probabilidad 1 es que se da seguro, y puede que pasen 5000 años sin que se de esa avenida.

El periodo de retorno es un concepto estadísitco asociado a la probabilidad de que un suceso se de durante un periodo determinado. Lo "normal", es que un suceso con un perido de retorno determinado ocurra una vez cada peridodo de tiempo igual a su perido de retorno, pero no es cierto que durante un perido de tiempo igual al periodo de retorno, la probabilidad de ocurrencia sea 1.

Aplicándolo a este caso, la avenida de 5000 años es un suceso esperable cada 5000 años, y pasado un periodo de tiempo mucho mayor (10.000.000 de años, por ejemplo), tiene una probabilidad muy alta de haber ocurrido 10.000.000/5.000=2.000 veces; pero nuca se puede decir que es seguro que ocurra cada 5.000 años.

Si cogemos un periodo de 5000 años, la probabilidad de que esta avenida se produzca en un año dado de ese periodo es de 1/5000; la probabilidad de que en ese año dado NO OCURRA la avenida es de (1-1/5000); la probabilidad de que la avenida NO OCURRA en ninguno de los años del periodo de 5000 años es de  (1-1/5000)^5000; y la probabilidad de que SI OCURRA al menos una vez durante ese periodo es de 1-(1-1/5000)^5000=0,63=63%

----------

perdiguera (30-nov-2013)

----------


## Luján

Bonito juego de números estadísticos, pero falla por su base. Como mucho en estadística. Sin ánimo de polemizar, y con el debido respeto a los estadísticos, la estadística es la única rama de las matemáticas en las que los números pueden decir dos cosas totalmente opuestas a la vez, siendo ambas teóricamente verdad pero realmente falsas, o viceversa, o una sí y otra no.

Para calcular la probabilidad de ocurrencia del suceso en un año determinado en el periodo de 5000, ya estás suponiendo que la ocurrencia en dicho periodo es 1, al hacer la división 1/5000. Así, el resultado de 0,63 que obtienes al final, pese a ser matemáticamente correcto, podría considerarse un absurdo matemático, al querer igualar 1 = 0,63.

----------


## arnau

> Para calcular la probabilidad de ocurrencia del suceso en un año determinado en el periodo de 5000, ya estás suponiendo que la ocurrencia en dicho periodo es 1, al hacer la división 1/5000. Así, el resultado de 0,63 que obtienes al final, pese a ser matemáticamente correcto, podría considerarse un absurdo matemático, al querer igualar 1 = 0,63.


Primero hay que aclarar el concepto. El periodo de retorno se describe como la inversa de la probabilidad de que ocurra un suceso. Es decir, que si un suceso tiene una probabilidad de ocurrencia de "p", su periodo de retorno es de "1/p". En realidad eso es todo. 

Lo que falla por su base es precisamente la asociación inicial de decir que la avenida con un periodo de retorno de 5000 años tiene una probabilidad de ocurrencia de 1 en un periodo dado de 5000 años. Eso, repito, no es así, ya que supondría que si durante 4999 años seguidos no ha ocurrido, forzosamente tendría que ocurrir al año siguiente: ¿realmente crees que es así?

Pongamos otro contraejemplo más evidente que el de la avenida de 5000 años:

Creo que todo el mundo estará de acuerdo en que la probabilidad de que, tirando una moneda al aire, salga la cruz, es de 0,5. Con ello, el periodo de retorno del suceso "que salga cruz" es de 1/0,5=2 tiradas de moneda. Haciendo esa misma asociación del principio, el suceso "que salga cruz" tendría, tirando 2 veces seguidas la moneda, una probabilidad de ocurrencia de 1; lo que significa que si tiramos la moneda al aire dos veces seguidas, forzosamente nos tendría que salir "cruz" al menos una vez. Ahora bien, ¿quien no ha tirado la moneda dos veces seguidas al aire, y le ha salido dos vece seguidas la cara?

Hay que tener presente que probabilidad 1 quiere decir certeza absoluta de que eso ocurra; que eso tiene que ocurrir "sí o sí".

----------


## Luján

Eso depende de cómo hagas las cuentas.

Si tomas las dos tiradas como un único evento, y la probabilidad de salida de cada una de las caras de la moneda es 0,5, la probabilidad de que en la segunda tirada salga la contraria a la primera es 1. Pero ya sabemos que esto no es así, porque realmente cada tirada es un evento independiente del anterior, por lo que al tirar por segunda vez, las probabilidades vuelven a ser 0,5 para cada cara. Digamos que se "reinician" las probabilidades. El contraejemplo no vale. Aún así, el periodo de retorno de una de las caras sería 2, ¿no?

En el periodo de retorno no se "reinicia" la cuenta cada vez que pasa un año.

Una duda. ¿Cómo entra en las cuentas del periodo de retorno esa inversa? Has dicho que el periodo de retorno es la inversa de la probabilidad, y has calculado esta como 0,63 para el caso de la avenida de 5000 años. Si la probabilidad de ocurrencia es 0,63, el periodo de retorno sería, calculando la inversa, 1,587, pero ¿1,587 qué? Deduzco, del ejemplo anterior, que será 1,587 veces 5000 años, igual que antes era 2 veces 1 tirada, lo que quiere decir que el periodo de retorno de la avenida con periodo de retorno de 5000 años en realidad es de 7935 años.

Pero es que esto no acabará aquí. Seguro que se podría calcular que para estos 7935 años, la probabilidad de ocurrencia de dicha avenida de 5000 años tampoco será 1, y así nos alargaríamos hasta el infinito.

----------


## arnau

> Eso depende de cómo hagas las cuentas.
> 
> Digamos que se "reinician" las probabilidades.


Efectivamente, es lo que se conoce como sucesos "sin memoria"




> En el periodo de retorno no se "reinicia" la cuenta cada vez que pasa un año.


No soy matemático, y mis conocimientos de estadística son bien limitados, y no me atrevo a contradecir lo que tu tan rápidamente afirmas (supongo que con mejor base que yo), aunque tengo la sensación que el modelo estadístico del periodo de retorno también parte de la premisa que la ocurrencia del suceso en un año es un suceso sin memoria. Pero repito, no me atrevo a afirmarlo. Ojalá lea esto alguien que lo pueda confirmar o desmentir.




> ¿Cómo entra en las cuentas del periodo de retorno esa inversa? Has dicho que el periodo de retorno es la inversa de la probabilidad, y has calculado esta como 0,63 para el caso de la avenida de 5000 años. Si la probabilidad de ocurrencia es 0,63, el periodo de retorno sería, calculando la inversa, 1,587


Estadísticamente, tu razonamiento es totalmente correcto, pero ojo, que estás cambiando el suceso:

 - El suceso "que la avenida de proyecto ocurra en un año dado" tiene un periodo de retorno de 5000 años
 - El suceso "que la avenida de proyecto ocurra una o más veces en 5000 años" tiene un periodo de retorno de 7935 años. 

El error ahí está en que el periodo de retorno hay que utilizarlo en variables periódicas, si no pierde el sentido. Las variables periódicas son aquellas que siguen un determinado patrón dentro de un periodo de tiempo, o ciclo. Para el cálculo de avenidas, se toma como periodo básico el año, porque se sabe que el periodo o ciclo del clima es el año. Estarás de acuerdo conmigo en eso. Con el cálculo que haces, estás tomando como ciclo del clima 5 milenios, y nada nos indica que el clima se comporte de una manera determinada, o siga un determinado patrón cada 5000 años, en cambio es evidente que dentro de un año si lo hace. De tdas maneras, me reafirmo en que no le veo ningún fallo matemático en tu razonamiento anterior.

Para estos cálculos se parte de la base de que una avenida extrema solamente se puede dar una vez al año, porque se toman los máximos anuales. La única imperfección que mis inexpertos ojos le ven al método está en lo siguiente: pongamos que un año es muy lluvioso y otro muy seco. Imaginemos el caudal de un río esos dos años: en el año muy lluvioso las dos mayores "avenidas" son de caudales 10,00 m3/s y 20,00 m3/s; y en el año seco, la mayor avenida es de 3,00 m3/s. Pues bien, el método estadístico de cálculo del periodo de retorno (por lo menos, tal y como se utiliza en ingeniería), tomará como datos de partida los dos máximos anuales, que son 20,00 m3/s y 3,00 m3/s, y estará dejando un valor que a pesar de ser más alto que otros de la muestra, se descarta por haberse dado dentro de un año con un máximo mayor que él.

Puse el ejemplo de la moneda a cara o cruz porque es algo que todo el mundo ve a la primera, pero para despejar las dudas de si es correcto o no utilizarlo (mientras nadie con buenos conocimienos estadísticos nos pueda decir si vale o no), se puede poner el mismo ejemplo, pero con una avenida mucha más habitua  en un río, la de periodo de retorno de 2 años. Los cálculos no los voy a repetir porque son exactamente los mismos, y llegaríamos al mismo resultado: que si cogemos un periodo de 2 años seguidos y esa avenida no se da el primer año, según tu afirmación inicial de probabilidad 1, esa avenida se tienen que dar el segundo año "sí o sí". Evidentemenete no es así, porque podemos haber topado con un bienio especialmente seco.

----------


## perdiguera

Mientras que no se distinga entre esperanza y certeza tendréis discusión.

----------

